# Chirping Sound While Driving



## Michael.Narlock (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok so i fixed my previous problems with the grinding while turning and I have an issue. Not really affecting the ride at all so far but its kinda irritating. So I noticed that when i punched the gas it would clink kind of like spare change moving around on top of other change or a chain clinking sound. Very odd so i down-shifted and punched it and it was a prolonged sound. Kind of like when a brake pad squeeks but mono and long lasting. Any ideas??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

tough to say but a clinking sound could be the half shaft bolts backing out. they've been known to do that. check both the inner and outer ones on both halk shafts. it's they're loose loc-tite them back in. squeeling could be the belt on the engine maybe? maybe the idler pulley?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you might need to adjust the atmosphere pressure regulator, or the pfetzer valves are out of sync- I'd have a pro look at it


----------



## Michael.Narlock (Jan 5, 2009)

Well i doubt its a valve seein as how it only does it in motion and not while static so i think the thought of it being halfshaft bolts may be right because it does seem to be comming from the wheels...hard to tell while your in motion but thats where it sounds like its commin from. Imma jack it up again and see what if tightening the bolts helps.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

crustysack said:


> you might need to adjust the atmosphere pressure regulator, or the pfetzer valves are out of sync- I'd have a pro look at it





Michael.Narlock said:


> Well i doubt its a valve seein as how it only does it in motion and not while static so i think the thought of it being halfshaft bolts may be right because it does seem to be comming from the wheels...hard to tell while your in motion but thats where it sounds like its commin from. Imma jack it up again and see what if tightening the bolts helps.


i hope you know he was jerkin' you around. check those half shaft bolts tho. they had a TSB out on them. it would help if more people on this site at least put what year goat they have. different years had different issues.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I may be mistaken svede but it seems like michael is doing the jerking around- a chirping sound when punching the gas is the tires and after downshifting and punching the gas and hearing a long mono squeel- that my friends is a burnout
so i thought michael was making a joke so in turn I did also 
if thats not a joke and he is having trouble with the car I apologize
but then again anyone who posts a 10.78 in the 1/4 with a basic ls2 with headers and an aggressive tune MUST BE JOKING


----------



## Michael.Narlock (Jan 5, 2009)

I lifted it up today. Its not the bolts. they are tight. However I did find that my tranny mount is pretty much shot and they way the clearanced my ehaust system when i had them put it on wasnt quite right because the drive shaft is hitting part of the pipe when the ass end drops down. So i think i found my problem. And big guy....just cuz i dont tell u everything thats on my car doesnt mean im joking.... and its an 06.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

cool. i found the Windo Weld mod on the tranny mount really beefed it up. if you replace it i'd look into that.


----------



## Michael.Narlock (Jan 5, 2009)

Ill look into that. But I am not entirely sure thats what the sound is however the mount is pretty much shot. I found that the drive shaft is hitting the right side exhaust on the drop. nice little dent in the ehaust tube. Looks as though the person that had it before me mickey moused the **** outta the exhaust line. But the fact that its doing this right after shifting leads me to a lot of conclusions....Im stumped.


----------

